# We need more Polls Poll



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Simple this is the We need more Polls Poll


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

You can never have enough.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...you forgot the option of maybe.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

These are polls as opposed to games?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Is this a Brexit thing?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I think we need more Poles.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Having a thread like this is not pollite


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

every time i come here... it is 50/50... 
with one additional number... :O


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

This forum is polluted enough as it is!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There should be a whole forum offshoot of this site that is purely polls. The forum software could be set up so all threads must be polls.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> There should be a whole forum offshoot of this site that is purely polls. The forum software could be set up so all threads must be polls.


Good idea. It can be called the Poll Pot.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I broke a tie!

Until the next vote we definitely need Polls Poll


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Simple this is the We need more Polls Poll


Everytime I see "poll", I want a cracker.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Everytime I see "poll", I want a cracker.


These are TC polls we're talking about here. I think you're really desiring a quacker.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Posted in error


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> These are TC polls we're talking about here. I think you're really desiring a quacker.


We need to have voting machines at home, for poll accuracy. They can be funded by charging all TC members with fewer than 18,800 posts, $100 per quarter, until the machines are paid off in about July, 2127, if my projections are correct.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This is the Polls-Poyce of polls.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> We need to have voting machines at home, for poll accuracy. They can be funded by charging all TC members with fewer than 18,800 posts, $100 per quarter, until the machines are paid off in about July, 2127, if my projections are correct.


A poll tax here at TC? I actually like the idea of that. I think we should have literacy tests too. It would kind of like playing a game and voting in a poll at the same time! It's like a TC dreamland...well, we'd have to add a space to posts things without having a thought. Now that would really and truly be a TC dreamland!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> *A poll tax* here at TC? I actually like the idea of that. I think we should have literacy tests too. It would kind of like playing a game and voting in a poll at the same time! It's like a TC dreamland...well, we'd have to add a space to posts things without having a thought. Now that would really and truly be a TC dreamland!


Not for everyone. Posters with 18,800 posts or more would be exempt. That way it wouldn't be discriminatory.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Not for everyone. Posters with 18,800 posts or more would be exempt. That way it wouldn't be discriminatory.


Only a Pollyanna would think the mods would make an exception like that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

LezLee said:


> Posted in error


Error counted for future poll


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

So who is Poll?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> So who is Poll?


An Estonian pianist. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mihkel_Poll

He's no Max Poll though. Max Poll would be a popular figure here on TC. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Poll

And, of course, there is Richard Poll. This can be shortened to, well, you know.  According to his Wikipedia page, Richard Poll (if you're calling him by his formal name) is famous for the "Iron Rod" metaphor. :lol::lol: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_D._Poll


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Only a Pollyanna would think the mods would make an exception like that.


And notice he picked a number of posts that He has written.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And notice he picked a number of posts that He has written.


The thing about hpowders' post count is that it is highly variable. Some days it's up, some days it's down. It's kind of like the stock market in that regard!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Klassik said:


> The thing about hpowders' post count is that it is highly variable. Some days it's up, some days it's down. It's kind of like the stock market in that regard!


And most of his are in Community Forum and are not counted in the post count.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

can i get 10 shares of hpowders?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I can provide Poll futures


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I can provide Poll futures


I already lost a lot of money in futures.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> can i get 10 shares of hpowders?


I am unshareable.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And most of his are in Community Forum and are not counted in the post count.


Yes. Otherwise, the post counter would have burned out.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And notice he picked a number of posts that He has written.


I didn't realize that. Thanks for pointing that out to me.

I do like the "He". A nice touch. He! He! :lol:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I already lost a lot of money in futures.


What you are not as good as Hillary Clinton who turned $1000 into $100,000 in a futures market?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

hpowders said:


> I am unshareable.


nooooooooooooooo! this is not good... my stocks have successfully talked to me... :O


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Error *counted for future poll


Finally a post I could actually understand. Why apologize for it?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What you are not as good as Hillary Clinton who turned $1000 into $100,000 in a futures market?


Yes, but she had "help", as in "insider trading".

At least Trump has made 3 billion.....of course, his father, Fred, staked him with 18 billion.....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Speaking of polls, I have blisters on my fingers from posting and my post count remained the same all day.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

hpowders said:


> Speaking of polls, I have blisters on my fingers from posting and my post count remained the same all day.


:O are you at the max post count or something?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone care to Stake of Poll?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> :O are you at the max post count or something?


Nope. Community posts don't count in the post count totals.

Whatever poll, I'm in favor/favour of it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Speaking of polls, I have blisters on my fingers from posting and my post count remained the same all day.


Look on the bright side. When the posts you made today end up getting deleted, your post count won't go down.

It's why the TC Community Forum polling station is the place to be. Where else can you stand in a little booth that has a curtain and have so much fun?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anyone care to Stake of Poll?


Poll is a vampire? 
*installs my vampire hunting equipment.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And most of his are in Community Forum and are not counted in the post count.


Would somebody volunteer to go through all Community Forum threads and manually count Hpowders' posts so we can know what his real TC presence is?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...i would,,, but i think that would take months, maybe years, considering the possiblity of losing count... then there are the numourous one that will be done as i would be counting... so it could take decades... or longer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Would somebody volunteer to go through all Community Forum threads and manually count Hpowders' posts so we can know what is real TC presence is?


And may I suggest you count his post in stupid thread ideas?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Would somebody volunteer to go through all Community Forum threads and manually count Hpowders' posts so we can know what is real TC presence is?


I volunteer gguP, oops bad spelling I mean Pugg


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I think a good estimate is 25% of all posts in those forums.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Would somebody volunteer to go through all Community Forum threads and manually count Hpowders' posts so we can know what his real TC presence is?


The number must be close to the National Debt $$$ of the US, a number both awesome and fearsome.....symbolic of a completely wasted life.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

well at the very least, you are probably the most active member here.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> well at the very least, you are probably *the most active member *here.


Having and being are two different concepts entirely.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And may I suggest you count his post in stupid thread ideas?


Counting posts won't work. It won't factor in all the wonderful deleted posts. The deleted ones are the best ones!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Counting posts won't work. It won't factor in all the wonderful deleted posts. The deleted ones are the best ones!


It beats counting sheep to fall asleep.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Having and being are two different concepts entirely.


Are you not of this Earth Hp?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TC needs to dump the post count and start displaying a counter with the number of posts deleted for each user. The higher the number, the higher quality the poster is likely to be.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you not of this Earth Hp?


I tend to see things a bit differently.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> TC needs to dump the post count and start displaying a counter with the number of posts deleted for each user. The higher the number, the higher quality the poster is likely to be.


Why do I feel like my heart is being ripped out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2018)

Je poll
Tu polls
Il poll
Nous pollons
Vous pollez
Ils pollent


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> TC needs to dump the post count and start displaying a counter with the number of posts deleted for each user. The higher the number, the higher quality the poster is likely to be.


We need someone to stay up all night and check who is deleting our posts overnight, even if his/her chewing gum loses its flavor on the bedpost.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I sure Pugg will do that too


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2018)

pollo
pollas
pollat
pollamus
pollatis
pollant


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2018)

polle
pollt
pollt
pollen
...

No no, that's enough. Good night.


----------

